# Need to sanitize rotting wood



## jreidsma (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,
I need to find a way to sanitize rotting wood for some beetles I am going to try breeding. My grandparents are going to collect some for me but I want all the parasites, bugs, pest, fungi, diseases out of it.

My current plan is to soak it, freeze it, then microwave it for a minute. Would that work? Or should I bake it (with or without microwaving?)? And then if so what temperature and how long?


----------



## poisoned (Jul 4, 2012)

Just put it in microwave or oven. But I'd say for much longer than a minute, maybe two times for five with two minute pause between. For oven, I'd go for half hour on 350°F

Of course, times depend highly on sizes.

And you'll stop rotting process with sterilization. If it's going to be wet, expect lots of mold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jreidsma (Jul 4, 2012)

It will at least probably stay moist. Its for Lucanus larva, mold would be a BIG problem. But I can't simply bring in non-sterile rotting wood and spread no telling what parasites and pest into my other pets and plants...

Would there be a way to stop mold fom growing that wouldn't harm the beetles/larva?


Maybe I should check out the pet store first? I doubt it but they may have rotting wood chips or something.


----------



## poisoned (Jul 4, 2012)

I personally would try baking it at 80°C (180°F). This will kill any animals, but will leave some microorganisms


----------



## jreidsma (Jul 4, 2012)

poisoned said:


> I personally would try baking it at 80°C (180°F). This will kill any animals, but will leave some microorganisms


Would that kill off anything potentially harmful? (Like parasites, fungi, mites?) I just want to make sure before I do it. And for how long?


----------



## poisoned (Jul 4, 2012)

jreidsma said:


> Would that kill off anything potentially harmful? (Like parasites, fungi, mites?) I just want to make sure before I do it. And for how long?


I can't guarantee you anything, but you will get very stable micro ecosystem that will prevent overgrowth of some nasty thing. Nasty things are bad when they are in excess. It would be very helpful if you told us, what kind of beetle are you getting, maybe someone who actually owned it could chime in.


----------



## jreidsma (Jul 4, 2012)

poisoned said:


> I can't guarantee you anything, but you will get very stable micro ecosystem that will prevent overgrowth of some nasty thing. Nasty things are bad when they are in excess. It would be very helpful if you told us, what kind of beetle are you getting, maybe someone who actually owned it could chime in.


Lucanus capreolus

I have a thread started on breeding them, but this thread is for the wood its self.


----------



## Thoth (Jul 13, 2012)

From a microbiology stand point to completely destroy any microorganisms, spores (bacterial or fungal), endotoxins/pyrogens, etc bake at 250°F for 3 hours, you could get away with a lower temperature but for a longer time. I would not bake at any higher temp. Though these conditions are if you are going for complete sterility.  That probably won't be necessary for your application. 1 hour should be sufficient for what you are looking to do (probably could get away with 200°F). Do this with windows open be cause it cause any volatile organics in the wood to off gas and it usually doesn't smell good.

Though this is dependant on the size of wood with bigger pieces needing longer times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

